# Extreme pain/Anxiety



## TheTorturedOne (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi. I'm a 53 year old man who has suffered ibs for over 30 years. The main symptom is severe pain. For the past few months it has been growing steadily worse and I'm often on the verge of wanting to commit suicide as there's simply no way I can live the rest of my life suffering this terrible agony. Suffering this diabolical affliction really is a fate worse than death and I've even been wishing I could suffer a terminal illness and die. At least people with serious illnesses like cancer are either killed or cured, to put it bluntly, and their pain can be controlled with powerful drugs like morphine. With this terrible condition there is is no cure and no effective treatment. It's simply a living hell and there's no escape. I sometimes feel I'm losing my mind as the pain effects my whole being.
I'm due an appointment with my psychiatrist in a few weeks [I suffer generalized and social anxiety] and I'm praying she'll be able to prescribe some anti-depressant medication which may help with the pain. I've tried anti-depressant drugs in the past with mixed results, but I'm so desperate right now I'd be willing to give them another go. I really feel that I won't survive much longer with these terrible attacks of pain.
I feel so horribly alone with this illness and I thought it would be good to share my thoughts with other people who may be going through similar horrors. The whole thing is a nightmare.


----------



## twonK (Oct 30, 2006)

so sorry that you're feeling this way - you are not alone. Briefly, have you tried http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dicycloverine? It's the one med that's helped with my ever-present, life-ruining pain.

Pete


----------



## TheTorturedOne (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi Pete. Thanks for your reply. I'll check out the link you posted.

Ian


----------



## TheTorturedOne (Apr 25, 2011)

twonK said:


> so sorry that you're feeling this way - you are not alone. Briefly, have you tried http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dicycloverine? It's the one med that's helped with my ever-present, life-ruining pain.
> 
> Pete


I see this is marketed here in the UK as Kolantikon. I'll certainly ask my doctor if she can prescribe this for me. Anything's worth a try.


----------



## Shade711 (Oct 4, 2013)

Which antidepressants have you tried so far?


----------

